# Newera never again!!!!



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

After several tries to get Miguel to reply to my emails i have to go public for this.

To start from the beginning of all this....

In the start of the year i ordered a shit load of parts ( about 4500£ ) from Miguel. I got an invoice as normal and was payed, and all parts were shiped out the 2 June 2007. 
After about 45 days without a word from Newera, i mailed Miguel to get a Track and trace number on all my parts as he had failed to do this by himself. In his reply ( 17 July 2007 ) He tells me that, the larger parts has arrived in the UK ( Great news ) And that he had no idea where the other parts were, as the track and trace has not been updated since 2 June, nothing you can do about that. Now comes the part where he pissed me off so much that he, is not talking to me anymore. 
The 24 July he mails me to say THE LARGER PARTS HAVE BEEN REPACKAGED AND SHIPED OUT OF THE UK TO SWEDEN. Great.... Then i calculate that the parts would end up at the workshop where my car is at, to be 31 July to 2 August. I call the workshop and tell them when they would get the parts and that they should get the car ready for the parts ( they used 1½ days to get it ready ) The 2nd of August i get a mail, just before i went out to check up on the car and see a mail from Miguel and he starts his mail with : "We have repackaged your parts and they are ready to be shiped out" WTF did he have the balls to say that to me after telling me 9 days ago that they were already shiped out. He furthermore tells me that they encountered a problem that no one will ship my parts out of the UK for the money Newera have calculated for the current parts and dont want to ship them at a price of 590£.
I told the workshop when i got out to them that, the parts have never left the UK and i have no idea when they get here. I got the worst reply from the boss in person and trust me he was pissed, he had delayed 2 other car's for me as he wanted my car fixed first, and now he have wasted 1½ days on nothing at all.

When i got home i was more pissed than i have ever been, a guy like Miguel with his reputation, doing this crap to me, no way in hell...
I make a reply to his mail the same day, using Fooking 2 times and you can say it was not a nice mail.....

Miguel replys with a shock, that he has never in his 9 years ever gotten a mail like this before... and that he showed me some mails between him and his staff in the UK about this shipment. After reading the mails i could see that Miguel KNEW 3 days after he told me that they were shiped out, that they were in fact still in the UK and yet he did nothing to inform me about it. He waited 10 days to tell me about this and boy do people who lie to me piss me off, even more from a person you trust. 

After this point he send me a mail the 5th of August that he didnt care much and he have told the staff that they should ship the parts, no matter the cost to newera because i would be charged for it, and i should reply to him ASAP if i didn't want em shiped for the extra cost that he never told me how much that was. I replyed him and said it depends on the price i had to pay. Then i mailed his staff in the Uk to not ship them.

The same day i see on my bank notes that i have been charged 186£ from Newera. The same day he wanted me to reply him and did. He didn't even wait for a reply he just DID IT.

I am still trying to get him to give me a reply, but have failed. 

So to sum it up. 
He lied about my parts and there wereabouts for 10 days. He failed to admit he had lied to me, he claims that its all my fault some how, because i was rude. He has now charged me for something i have no agreement with him about. 

All i can say to people now is, be carefull with whom you deal with no matter what reputation they have. I can for sure tell that i would never buy anything from Newera ever again.
And this is the thanks i get from him after i have spend 22.000 £ at Newera over the past 12 months.

regards
Jan


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm sorry you feel agreeved iceager, but I'm willing to bet there is another side to this arguement.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

if what you say is true, then that is very unfortunate. 
i hope you have it resolved asap and without much hardship.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

If there is i would like to know it!! If people want proof, then ill put up that mails myself. I would not act like this if there was nothing fishy going on.

RH18: Well Miguel resolved it by taking 186£ from me and i think he has banned my email, because he will not reply or admit to anything even that he gave me the proof himself about this. atm he is acting like a spoiled kid that shuts everything out, that go against him. Well im sorry for Miguel, that he can't see that he lied and will not admit it.

To point out one thing here.
What is your reaction if a nobody tells you a lie compared to a guy you trust your money with. If Miguel was nobody he would not have gotten this reaction from me thats for sure.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Very mature of you Jan. I've not lied, nor been discourteous to you at all. I also NEVER confirmed a tracking number or courier company that had taken your goods. 

On 16th April 2007 I sent you a *PROFORMA* Invoice for the supply of goods to repair the damage from an accident sustained to your car.

Proforma means that additional costs may be added - I suggest you check a dictionary (Clearly we don't know the exact cost of carriage of large items such as bumpers and front wing from UK to Sweden, hence a proforma invoice).

Here's my e-mail sent to you on 2nd Aug 2007:

_Hi Jan,

Charlie has packed your goods and all is ready to ship. However, she’s hit a snag. Nobody seems to want to take these parts to Denmark. We’ve never before shipped goods this large to Denmark, so not something we could foretell – but due to the size of goods, the companies we usually use say they can’t do it.

Of course we have charged carriage based on an estimated cost of sending them to you from the UK, so there’s some funds available to send these goods.

I’m thinking:

Is there a courier company in Denmark that delivers to UK, which could bring these back to you as their cargo? Would something like this be workable? Failing that – would the airline company you were looking into before be able to take these? We’d refund the costs for sending these to you assuming it would be reasonable. 

Anyways, I see the other goods sent by surface mail have arrived, want to get these to you ASAP. Had expected them to be on their way, but got an e-mail from Charlie yesterday saying when the courier company came to collect they refused to take them due to sizes of packages. She’s now phoning around to other couriers in UK to see if she can get someone to take them without quoting ridiculous prices. 

Any ideas you might have of couriers from Sweden who can take these items back, would be most appreciated. 

Best Wishes, 

Miguel._

*Your reply:*

_From: jan isager [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: 02 August 2007 22:07
To: Miguel - Newera Imports Japan Office.
Subject: RE: Problems with shipping out of the UK.

Are you ****ing kidding me ? 9 days ago you tell me that Gareth shiped the parts out the day before ( 10days from now ) and now your telling me they are still in the UK. If i haven't mailed Gareth yesterday, about a track and trace number, you would not have mail me, so how long would it have been before i got the info that my parts havent left the UK ?? 
Thats ****ing bad service from your side. I have a workshop loosing money for each ****ing day you delay my parts, and guess who gets the blame for that.

It is not my problem to get it shiped, UPS TNT DHL all ship what ever you want shiped, i payed for the parts inc shipment to Sweden. Sorry to sound this mean but all this have been one big delay after another and im not gonna take it anymore. I have got 3 weeks from now to get the car fixed or i will be charge x amout of money the car is delayed, so it would be in my best intrest to get the parts ASAP just get them here, how i dont care. 

P.S. I ordered the parts for the insurance company, from you, not because you are the cheapest, because i liked your service. i know i could have saved alot of money, by going to another company, but in good faith i didn't. But this have changed my view on Newera and not to the good side. 

Jan Isager_

Here's the e-mail I sent you on 2nd August:

_*Firstly, much of the delay could have been avoided in getting the goods, then shipping to the UK if you hadn’t spent between 26th March and 2nd July deciding how you’d want to proceed, etc. then finally selecting the slowest shipping method, after having been quoted by your own sources £700 to ship all via air.. Surface shipping is not priority shipping from any company.*

I have kept you informed every step of the way. I hadn’t been informed the goods hadn’t left when I e-mailed you on 27th July - *As I proved, I was only informed by Charlie the goods hadn’t gone, just before I told you.*

Having an understanding your needs, I’d also told Charlie from the beginning goods needed to go out urgently. She’s duly done her best and not found any courier that would take the goods at a “normal” rate, due to the size of boxes.. 

*Please take some time to read some of the e-mail sent items by yourself. If you were in my shoes and got messages worded like that from a customer, would it make you want to help him? *

To help you - I’d explained in my previous e-mail why there was a delay and asked for your assistance in finding out from carriers in Sweden if they could collect from the UK at a lower rate so we could keep costs within the price quoted…..(Since their trucks probably come back relatively empty) So we could hopefully keep from going way over the estimated costs of getting the goods to you. Not an unreasonable request, I think. 

Based on your response, I’ve instructed Charlie to send the goods to you regardless of a £590.00 cost. The difference will be charged to you. If you disagree, then let me know ASAP and we’ll put a hold on sending the goods to you until you can find an alternative means that is within the costs you’ve paid.

Sincerely. 

Miguel_

You didn't inform me *not *to arrange shipment. 

Based on your posts above, and your correspondence received by Charlie on Monday 6th August shipping has been cancelled. We've also refunded £187.39 costs to your account. 

As the only method we've found isn't to your satisfaction, please arrange collection through your own sources, as you have also indicated your intent to do this via e-mail to our staff in UK.

As you have felt the need to come on a public forum to stale our company, I feel I had no choice but to put up our actual correspondence to show I haven't lied to you at all. I have all other correspondence on file, if needed.

Miguel.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Furthermore Jan, despite your rude e-mail, I'd actually creditted all the other carriage costs so far to you and charged you only £187.39 difference, to cover the £590 costs to ship onwards to Sweden, but then you do the above?

If you were running a business and a customer acted unfairly like this, would you want to bend over backward to help?

You've burned a lot of goodwill.

Miguel


----------



## G.T.R (Jul 7, 2007)

^^^ not aggreeing with any side as its not my place but as a buisness owner you must know that there will always be that one transaction that doesnt go right. Me personally when I sell merchandies I would rather have a happy customer recomend me to 50 friends about my loyalty and such then him tell 50 friends what a a$$h0le I was to him.
just my .02 cents
Please dont be offended just my opinion. 

TO clarify I have never delt with the seller or the purchaser in the past. 
steve


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Where do you get these dates from, and you can read my replys again and again and you still dont get it.

*Firstly, much of the delay could have been avoided in getting the goods, then shipping to the UK if you hadn’t spent between 26th March and 2nd July deciding how you’d want to proceed, etc. then finally selecting the slowest shipping method, after having been quoted by your own sources £700 to ship all via air.. Surface shipping is not priority shipping from any company.*

( You didnt even have the money from me at the 26th of march, where do you get that from )
Here is the mail i got from you about the parts have arrived at Newera in JAPAN.

"--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: All Parts now arrived!
Date: Thu, 24 May 2007 18:05:58 +0900


Hi Jan,



Don’t know if you got my e-mail sent yesterday – anyways, all the remaining parts have now arrived, I believe.



Please let me know what to do with regard to shipping with SAS.



Best Wishes,



Miguel 



Miguel Varella-Cid

And as you told me you would not order any parts at all before you had the money on your account.

You send me a mail about payment :

"From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: JanIsagarQuotation070507
Date: Wed, 16 May 2007 14:38:22 +0900


Hi Jan,



The first payment has now cleared, so your 2nd payment should also clear shortly.



Just to keep you posted, we contacted Bride about the RO seat rails from the R34 to fit to your R33 GT-R.

They suggested we get the LR type togther with a kit to raise the height to same as RO. Of course this is better as it’s guaranteed to fit. There will be no additional charge for this.

I trust this meets with your approval.



Speak soon.



Miguel 



Miguel Varella-Cid

....

But clearly you do not see why i am pissed at you. You think it is all about the delay i caused myself... I KNOW I DELAYED THEM. It is about you lied to me about the whereabouts of my parts. Ill show you what im pissed at AGAIN.

****



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]; [email protected]
Subject: RE: Shipment ?
Date: Wed, 25 Jul 2007 05:42:08 +0900


Hi Jan,



*Gareth shipped your larger parts from the UK yesterday. I don’t have tracking no at this time. When I do, I’ll forward it.*


Here are the tracking numbers for goods sent via surface:

( look at the date )

From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: Problems with shipping out of the UK.
Date: Thu, 2 Aug 2007 16:48:56 +0900

Hi Jan,



*Charlie has packed your goods and all is ready to ship*. However, she’s hit a snag. Nobody seems to want to take these parts to Denmark. We’ve never before shipped goods this large to Denmark, so not something we could foretell – but due to the size of goods, the companies we usually use say they can’t do it.



Of course we have charged carriage based on an estimated cost of sending them to you from the UK, so there’s funds available to send these goods.

( look at the date again )

But then you provide me with emails between you and Charlie that indicates.

From: Charlie [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: 27 July 2007 00:56
To: Migs Varella-Cid
Subject: Parts



Hi Miguel,



The company you have suggested seem to be quite good. They just use a variety of different companies.



However you have to pay extra for insurance which makes it work out about the same as BBA who i use now. However this new comapany: interparcel is a lot easier for me.



You can pay by paypal or with a credit or debit card. Do you have a credit or debit card for the parts account which you would like me to use or shall i use paypal?



The other thing which i also need to know from now on is the value of each of the parts so that i can ensure we get the correct insurance. 



Please can you tell me the value of:



The strengthener things going to Uzman Ul-Haq and also the parts going to Jan Isager.



As soon as you get back to me with this info i will get the parts off. I have packaged them and they are all ready to go!



Love Char

Here you get the first clue that the parts are still in the UK, the other mails show that, she didn't even know what credit card she should use and didn't know the shipment address. You did nothing to inform me about this, you kept shut till 10 days after you told me they were shiped out and dont even say sorry i made a mistake. You dont even indicate that you have lied. Dont you have the balls to admit you did something wrong ?


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Where did I get dates? From the e-mails you sent!

Tracking nos I supplied recently were for goods shipped direct from JAPAN to sweden, not the other order shipped via UK to Sweden......! You know there were different packages, as I've informed you of this. You may even remember you paid seperately for 2completely different orders quoted on seperate invoices!! 

I HAVE kept you informed every step of the way, based on the info I have from our staff in the UK I've not lied to you AT ALL.

All you've done is burned the goodwill and effort I'd have put in to help you. 

I wasn't going to charge you for the carriage from Japan to the UK (Which is very generous, given the circumstances) and putting what you'd paid towards the costs of sending goods on from UK to Sweden - Now as a result of your conduct, I won't. You'll have to pay it all yourself.

I've no time for your abuse I've already spent 3 hours of time in correspondence, etc. to try to help, which has only resulted in more abuse.

So as a result of your conduct, you'll now arrange collection & resolve it yourself from here.

Miguel


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

you still don't see it, read the reply ftlog.

*I HAVE kept you informed every step of the way, based on the info I have from our staff in the UK I've not lied to you AT ALL."*

So you didnt get an email 3 days after you told me that the parts have been shiped out of the UK, from Charlie that she didnt ship em out. read your emails again


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

In germany we say: Wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne.

translated that means something like that: When you work,something goes wrong.

Its just the question how you handle it,and then there is the barrier of the language,some words may have been readed/written/understood wrong ........from both sides....

I think this is a bad,but totally normal thing when you need the service of a company on the other side of the world.

Im missing some parts for my enginebuild,just small parts,but they are missing,i cant put the engine together when i dont have the missing parts,so i wait till i have them here. You Jan,should have done the same,waiting till the parts are complete and in your hands,and then start with the workshop......... 

Regards
Alex

PS: Sit on a table,drink some beer´s and everything will be fine after the 5th beer:wavey:


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes, Gareth had told me goods were originally expected to go out 25th July, hence my message. 
But then this message was received overnight of 1st Aug from our staff:

_Sent: 01 August 2007 16:15
To: Miguel - Newera Imports Japan Office.
Subject: Re: Parts

Hi Miguel,

I have encountered a problem! There are no companies which will take parcels as big and heavy to Sweden. So far i have only found 1 and they want £590.

The reason it is so expensive is because they are so large and heavy and there are a few boxes so they have to go in their own van which most companies are not willing to do._

*I duly informed you the following morning. * - which was as soon as I knew.

Miguel.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Evo... To a point your right, but this is not about missing parts, its about a man telling me he did this and didnt and tell you again 10 days after that he did it but now there is a problem so he didn't do it anyway. But now that i have told him why im pissed, he still think of something else, that i dont care about. Im trying but nothing happens.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Miguel: Try to clear your mind here. stop thinking about what you think...Please.

24th you say : they are shiped out of the UK ( i know that is what you were told ) Right ?

2nd of august you tell me they are still in the UK Right ?

You got a mail from Charlie
27th of July
She say : As soon as you get back to me with this info i will get the parts off. I have packaged them and they are all ready to go!

thats 3 days after you told me, they have left the UK towards Sweden. 

Can you see it ?

Edit: Can you see that you knew from the 27th till the 2nd august but did not inform me before 6 days after. ( if yuo had done that, you would not have recieved the first mail, as i then could have told the workshop to wait ) I have pointed this out in like 2 or 3 emails to you. Furthermore the day after i send the "ugly mail" i did say sorry i went over the line here. It just pisses me off even more that you would not see the problem.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

This all stared way back on 17th October 2006 when you first asked us for quotes. It took you rougly 6 months of further correspondence, and wasted time before you ordered the parts.

You're going around and around in circles here. Surface shipping is the method of delivery you selected.
Shipping by sea to UK first, then courier overland is NOT priority shipping.

If you'd wanted the goods as a matter of utmost urgency then I think you should have used the air freight methods that were available to you and ordered goods much, much sooner! Had you chosen this, we wouldn't be having this dialogue.

So, the bottom line is stop wasting your's and my time here, and do as you have now said you would: * Please get the remaining parts collected. *

Miguel.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Newera said:


> This all stared way back on 17th October 2006 when you first asked us for quotes. It took you rougly 6 months of further corresponcence, and wasted time before you ordered the parts.


I told you why this happent, so why bring something up that is dealt with.

Miguel im trying to tell you what pissed me off and you keep talking about everything else that i havent complained about. Is it bcause you dont want to admit it or what is it, or is it payback from the 17th of october ?


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Doh! I give up!

Miguel


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

It seems what Alex has said is quite correct here, the language barrier definitely causes problems.

I think what most customer's don't realise is, businesses have more than just one customer. I can reason with Miguel here as some mis-haps do happen along the way, and as unfortunate as they are we try to reason and even help out, but when the customer's get aggressive it can get a little out of hand.

I think bottom line is, if you have had good relations with Newera in the past, this shouldn't be completely forgotten. This occurrence may well be a one off and should be resolved so that good ties can be kept!


----------



## Racer GT-R (Nov 15, 2006)

I agree with Vips. 

I've had a lot of dealings with Newera in the past as I know many people on here have, and they've always bent over backwards for me. 

We don't live in a perfect world. When I have a problem, I talk about it with the business concerned and it's often resolved quickly and efficiently. I never get rude. It solves nothing.

In my business, the nice customers get the best service, the ones who are difficult, rude, etc. - we just show them the door :wavey: 

I think Isager realises he's probably already burnt his bridges with Newera, so hope he doesn't need hard to get parts for his car again


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah, got the same issue as well, as a "foreigner" people don't understand what I'm asking for sometimes or can't convey the exact thought I got

That sucks everyone should speak French lol :chuckle:


----------



## shanef (Jun 8, 2006)

I've known of workshops sueing for defamation over something like this.

Just a heads up to the customer


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I can see the arguement from both sides having been in a similar position once myself. 

Personally I feel it would be best for you both to take a deep breath, count to ten and then try to rebuild the bridges in an amicable way.

Miguel, I think the quote below is a bit 'knee jerk' mate - I don't run my own business but 6 months run around (roughly translated as sourcing parts and writing emails) for a large order would be worth it to me...
Hardly wasted time if you got the order surely?



Newera said:


> This all stared way back on 17th October 2006 when you first asked us for quotes. It took you rougly 6 months of further correspondence, and wasted time before you ordered the parts.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

iceager said:


> In the start of the year i ordered a shit load of parts ( about 4500£ ) from Miguel. I got an invoice as normal and was payed, and all parts were shiped out the 2 June 2007


Matt J:
Mate, I was merely pointing out the major delay was on the customer's part. Various quotations were sent from October 2006 on.

In fact his payment for the first batch of goods only arrived 16th May, a lot later than "In the start of the year" as he stated at the beginning of this thread.... Anyways, we duly shipped 2nd June, after Nissan OEM parts had arrived to us here in Tokyo, ready to send out.

His order could have been shipped earlier and faster, but due to his delaying with payment, then taking his time to decide which method to use for shipment, anyone could be foregiven for thinking, "no rush"... Then we have a problem because of a delay outside of our control and the customer freaks out like this.... Not called for at all.

In your case, we had a courier cause damage to goods (For which we've never been compensated), but we dealt with each other in an amicable manner, a new Top Secret diffuser was sent and the problem was resolved. Newera lost a lot of money, but the matter was put right and we have done business since. Everyone's happy. 

The way Jan's gone about trying to cause damage as he has above, has only left me with no intention of helping him again. Don't need customers like this. 

Miguel


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

_Not siding with any parties on this issue (yet), just trying to figure out if I got all things right..._

*25 July, 2007*

Miguel, on account of information provided to him by Gareth, tells Jan that the items have been shipped out the previous day.

*27 July, 2007*

Charlie asks Miguel about the value of Jan's parts, indicating that these items has not been shipped yet.

*1 August, 2007*

Miguel receives an e-mail (from Charlie?) stating that there are problems organizing the shipment due to the size and weight of some of the parcels.

*2 August 2007*

Miguel informs Jan that the items has not been shipped because of companies either refusing to forward the goods at all or charging rates that would make the final costs exceed those earlier quoted to the customer.

Jan gets upset because Miguel had not earler told him of this delay, which Miguel should have been aware of with regards to the e-mail sent from Charlie to Miguel on 27 July.

Miguel replies the same day indicating that items will be shipped regardless of cost, and informs Jan that he will be charged the additional fees associated with this shipmet.

_It seems to be a disrepancy here, since Jan in his first post state that he did not receive the last e-mail until 5 August, while Miguel indicate that e-mail was sent on 2 August._

*5 August, 2007*

Jan replies to Miguel's last e-mail, saying he wants Miguel to hold the goods until he gets informed of the additional shipping costs. Jan also send an e-mail to the UK Staff informing them about his wishes to hold the goods.

_Whatever the cause of the above-mentioned disrepancy, it seems that in the mean time Miguel, not having heard any orders to halt the shipment, has charged Jan the additional cost.

If I'm getting this the right way, Jan is frustrated about Miguel not informing him about the e-mail Miguel received from Charlie on 27 July, indicating that the goods had not been shipped out. Jan gets very upset, and fires away an e-mail containing some mockingly expressed sentiments that do him no credit.

If I understand this correctly, I think both parties is at fault here.

Jan: Because of the rude e-mail, which from my point of view is unforgivable. Such language and behaviour does not serve either of the parties nor a solution to the problem at hand.

Miguel: Because he failed to notify Jan of the e-mail received from Charlie on 27 July indicating that the goods had not been shipped out, quite the opposite to what Miguel had told Jan in a previous e-mail dated 25 July.

Please take notice, that I base the conclusion outlined above on the assumption that all these e-mails refer to the same order/shipment. If, however, the e-mail dated 27 July refers to another order than the other e-mails, I think Miguel has made no mistake and that Jan have been found wanting. Miguel did, after all, at one point state that the goods was shipped (or would be shipped) as two separate orders.

With regards to earlier remarks concerning the language barrier, I ask you to be somewhat indulgent towards my own abuse of the English language, as it's not my native one._


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Newera said:


> In your case, we had a courier cause damage to goods (For which we've never been compensated), but we dealt with each other in an amicable manner, a new diffuser was sent and the problem was resolved. Newera lost a lot of money, but the matter was put right and we have done business since. Everyone's happy.


Miguel,

I wasn't talking about our perticular dealings but since you raised them, as can be seen by your post above we sorted everthing amicably (as far as I'm concerned) and I'm more than happy to do business again should the need arise (Carbon Dash??? ) - that was the 'point' I was tring to get across, it's not too late to sort things amicably is it... Sounds like a language and geography barrier more than anything else TBH :nervous:


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

I get around 150 customer's e-mails a day in my inbox, and the office gets many phone calls, faxes, etc. Managing a busy office with 3 other staff here, plus staff in UK , I often only have time to skim through e-mails. Jan's order wasn't top priority for reasons explained.

I did tell Jan, as soon as I realised there was a delay. I've already explained that above. 

Miguel


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

matt j said:


> Miguel,
> 
> I wasn't talking about our perticular dealings but since you raised them, as can be seen by your post above we sorted everthing amicably (as far as I'm concerned) and I'm more than happy to do business again should the need arise (Carbon Dash??? ) - that was the 'point' I was tring to get across, it's not too late to sort things amicably is it... Sounds like a language and geography barrier more than anything else TBH :nervous:


It is too late, mate. 

Isager's insulted me several times over the months, intentionally or not I don't know.... but with recent exchanges, my patience is finally worn through & the last straw's already gone.

After apologising for his rude e-mail, he came and created this thread!! That tells me his e-mailed apology was worth diddly squat.

Living and working in Japan, we deal every day with polite and decent people, as well as customers who are amicable and fun to deal with too. We run a busy business which we work hard at to provide a top service. I enjoy my work and life and prefer to keep it that way as much as possible. 

In business it's much better to deal with customers who are a pleasure to do business with in the first place and to avoid the ones you know are troublemakers. 

Miguel


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Newera said:


> I get around 150 customer's e-mails a day in my inbox, and the office gets many phone calls, faxes, etc. Managing a busy office with 3 other staff here, plus staff in UK , I often only have time to skim through e-mails. Jan's order wasn't top priority for reasons explained.
> 
> I did tell Jan, as soon as I realised there was a delay. I've already explained that above.
> 
> Miguel


I can appreciate that, as I'm also running my own business. My commendations to you for running a business that obviously serve a lot of satisfied customers.

I might add that even though I've never had any business with you myself, I am aware of your excellent reputation.

I think Jan is hung up on the fact that even though you had not realized it, you had been informed about the delay. I think we all have experienced an instance in life when we've read something that does not stuck in our heads, especially if you're stressed. If this is the case I would consider it to be a human error he cannot blame you for, and even if he could, it's not a good enough reason to insult you the way he did.

I thought that all, or an absolute majority at least, of people at the age required for owning, driving and tuning a vehicle like the Skyline would have reached a degree of maturity where they learn that you can disagree but keep a polite tone nonetheless.

The impression one gets from this particular thread, that you both seem to be talking past each other, of course does not help to clarify or solve the situation.

As I'm quite sure you're aware, there's an old saying that goes along the line that the "customer is always right". This should be a guiding star for all companies, especially for the ones providing merchandise and service to private persons. There is, however, no rule without exception and no principle without its boundraries. I think you have honoured the commitments to your customer to the best of your ability in this case.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Alecci, are you a judge? LOL

It seems like you've summed up this situation beautifully.


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm not a judge, I'm just a truck driver. :chuckle: 

But even truck drivers can have opinions of what's right and wrong, wouldn't you say?


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Racer GT-R said:


> In my business, the nice customers get the best service, the ones who are difficult, rude, etc. - we just show them the door :wavey:


Not taking anybody's part, and this is a general comment which applies to any transaction.

It is understandable that when dealing with overseas transactions, there may be certain variables that are unforeseen. These should be clearly communicated from both sides i.e. expectation on the side of the buyer, and what the seller anticipates the situation to be. If there are unknown factors or a seller has not performed a particular transaction before, then the seller should take care in their communications that any firm expectations are created which may not materialise.

It is also understandable that from time to time, customers will become rude and offensive. After all, customers, by human nature, will tend to consider that money is leaving their pockets (before evaluating any other relevant information), and may act irrationally. It is human nature... to expect to only have customers who never blow their top is a little bit wishful thinking IMHO.

At the same time, customers should realise that sellers will inevitably be reluctant to help out somebody who is abusive. So it's really a case of the customer also having to consider his situation with the seller. Other events may transpire which are linked to the buyer's expectations, but those are independent of the seller unless he is part of those events.

It has been shown statistically that a customer who is dissatisfied with a service will communicate this to, on average, 12 other individuals. A customer who is satisfied with a service will communicate this to, on average, 4 individuals.

Having read the first few posts on this thread, IMO both parties could've done a few things differently. But this is how business goes... you win some you lose some.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

can i just put in my tuppeneth, and apologise if i've missed a bit

when Jan paid the pro-forma invoice, was it made clear to him at the time that the shipping costs were unknown?

and was it also made clear that he was paying merely for the parts to arrive in the UK? 

mook


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> can i just put in my tuppeneth, and apologise if i've missed a bit
> 
> when Jan paid the pro-forma invoice, was it made clear to him at the time that the shipping costs were unknown?
> 
> ...



Just woke up ( working nights ) Nope i did not.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

> Delivery of these parts is expected to be 2-4 weeks from receipt of full payment.
> All Japanese sales taxes and costs are included. Domestic Swedish sales taxes are payable on arrival of goods to your country.


All it says on my Invoice. So i don't get it, i did not pay for delivery to sweden ?


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

iceager said:


> Just woke up ( working nights ) Nope i did not.


Any chance you can scan and post the invoice, that should clear up what was actually stated and remove the possibility of misunderstanding.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

As I see it this now seems to be 2 people using the forum for a slanging match. You wont sort this out on here (thats presuming you want to)

I must add I have no bias and have never dealt with either party and acknowledge Neweras good reputation.So my judement ?

Most people expect a proforma invoice to be the one sent before the goods are ordered . They also expect it to be correct unless it says prices subject to.....or something similar

When I send someone a proforma invoice I assume the above and cover myself by clearly indicating any variables which may affect the cost. Then its clear. It would appear that it was not.

Miguel saying look proforma up in the dictionary is very dismissive its also very very silly if your wrong .............. from the Cambridge English Dictionary :-

pro forma (invoice) Show phonetics
noun [C] SPECIALIZED
a_ list of items that have been ordered which is sent with their prices to a customer so that the items can be paid for before they are delivered_

So I personally agree with the buyer on the cost point however there is no need for the tone of his emails,- out of order . If he sent me them I would not be bending over backwards to help quite the reverse. 

But he is right about the shipping cost.(even if he is rude and has posted this thread which I also find a bit OTT at this stage )


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

I agree, no solution on a public forum to this "he said", "she said", move along and sort it out like adults or sue each other and get it over with.


----------



## g_torphins (Jul 20, 2005)

well said Bubbles you c***sucker


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

Miguel has a well earned good reputation, fact.
BUT, imho there have been a few of these type of threads I have seen the last couple of years, something goes wrong somewhere, and since a friend purchased a R32GTR this year I 'think' I have a clearer understanding.

The UK side seems to have someone running it that is just a little out of their depth, I honestly believe that they want to do well but just find it hard to cope, and so well er, say things to ease their tension and stress that may not be exactly what is happening.
I will not start a list of things I'll just pick 1 simple example, 200 pounds worth of fuel was apparently used to 'MAP' the car my friend purchased, and he was charged for that, whether that is fair or not when buying the car in the UK for use in the UK is one thing, but to add VAT to that price was a BIG piss take, and is the sort of thing that goes on in the UK side of Newera.
Miguel and his Japan team I believe are as good and honest as it gets but this end things are not so good.
I mean this constructively and to help both Newera and it's future customers, feel confident to buy cars and parts from Miguel in Japan, but make sure you handle everything this end or be prepared for a bit of a shock.
IMHO.
Andy.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

andy42uk said:


> Miguel has a well earned good reputation, fact.
> BUT, imho there have been a few of these type of threads I have seen the last couple of years, something goes wrong somewhere, and since a friend purchased a R32GTR this year I 'think' I have a clearer understanding.
> 
> The UK side seems to have someone running it that is just a little out of their depth, I honestly believe that they want to do well but just find it hard to cope, and so well er, say things to ease their tension and stress that may not be exactly what is happening.
> ...



i dont know what happened with your friends car, 

however we (newera team both japan and uk) work very hard

ive never let any customers down and those who have brought on the products im offering have had some really positive words to say

you'l see when the carbon parts are delivered that we offer a good service.

each car is individual, and what is charged at the workshop depends on each individual car/whats being done etc

there are differnet subsections of newera, parts is one which i help run....so please dont try and discredit our efforts


we have a large customer base, and sometimes people dont appreciate 2 things

a) the prep work that goes into the car to make sure they are 110%
b) the distance some parts have to travel ie. nearly full circle around the globe


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

g_torphins said:


> well said Bubbles you c***sucker


Ermm I dunno about that but my friend conky might want a word with you.....:chuckle:


----------



## g_torphins (Jul 20, 2005)

R34 GTT Boy said:


> Ermm I dunno about that but my friend conky might want a word with you.....:chuckle:


Conky?

Arrghhhhh!!!:runaway:


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

andy42uk said:


> Miguel has a well earned good reputation, fact.
> BUT, imho there have been a few of these type of threads I have seen the last couple of years, something goes wrong somewhere, and since a friend purchased a R32GTR this year I 'think' I have a clearer understanding.
> 
> The UK side seems to have someone running it that is just a little out of their depth, I honestly believe that they want to do well but just find it hard to cope, and so well er, say things to ease their tension and stress that may not be exactly what is happening.
> ...


Sums up my experiences and opinion really. 

Miguel was a pleasure to deal with. Explained everything and entertained all my questions and time taken to make decisions. 

BUT in my situation I bought and paid for my car as MOT'd and on the road. So I was a little shocked when I get an invoice for the parts it needed to get it through the MOT! Was this stated? No. Was I told that this would be the case? No. Gareth didnt seem able to make a decision when I kicked off about it but once Miguel got involved we reached a solution that I was happy with.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Dave_R1001 said:


> I bought and paid for my car as MOT'd and on the road. So I was a little shocked when I get an invoice for the parts it needed to get it through the MOT! Was this stated? No. Was I told that this would be the case? No. Gareth didn’t seem able to make a decision when I kicked off about it but once Miguel got involved we reached a solution that I was happy with.


Maybe that's because ultimately it wasn't Gareth’s decision to make, it was Miguel’s. 

Gareth is a top bloke that I trust implicitly. Furthermore he's an excellent mechanic with detailed knowledge of our cars, 
but he doesn't handle the initial purchase spec of each vehicle, Miguel does that.

That's why as soon as Miguel got involved, the situation was remedied. 


Iceagers problem, inconvenient as it may be, is simply a case of:

a) A personality clash between himself & Miguel, which caused a breakdown in communication [which is quite rare I might suggest..]
b) Unknown shipping costs. [Again, quite rare.]
c) A 10 day delay over shipping, partly due to uncertainty between the two parties. 

Now it's hardly Crime of the Century now is it.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

iceager said:


> After several tries to get Miguel to reply to my emails i have to go public for this


Am i missing something here? 

iceager has stated he has had to make this public due to no replies from Newera. So why does everyone slate iceager, and also about sorting this matter between the two of them?

Surely if no one replied to your emails and the person was well known, you'd make it formal on here, to see if anything could be resolved or be brought closer to being resolved. 

I remember RIPS had a problem not long ago, and he created a thread, and I didn't see no one complaining there. 

How would you feel, when after spending x amount, the person ignores your corrospondence? I feel for Miguel to with all the effort he's put in and the abuse he's had to take. 

You can see iceager has had to make a thread on here due to no replies.

I'm by no means taking anyones side, but just making the above point.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

as ever with these sorts of threads, the poster is posting becasue he feels hard done by, and the supplier is replying to defend his actions.

two sides to the same story, but never the complete picture

somewhere, amongst the months of emails etc, something has gone awry, and its simply gone too far.

theres been a few similar posts over the years, so it would suggest you can't blame either party.

A shame really, as we all love these cars and nothing that leaves a bitter taste is fun for anyone.

all IMHO of course

mook


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

To be honest I can only say good things about Gareth as he has always answered my queries and got stuff sorted when it was obvious he was under pressure with other things.

I think in this world there are two types of customers...

1. The ones who know business and have had some involvement in running a business directly. They knows how difficult it is and will have the reserve to wait while any problems are sorted. These people know what it's like to get 150 emails a day and have EVERYONE ask you to make a decision on EVERY bloody thing. It is very hard to keep track of what is happening.

2. The naive ones who have never been involved in the daily running of any sort of business and think everything should be easy to sort out and that their girlfriends don't fart. They make the big error of "assume". They assume everything will work correctly and on time. An old work colleague of mine gave the best advice ever ...

Never ASSUME, it makes an ASS of U and ME.

One thing to note also is that the 27th July when 


> Charlie asks Miguel about the value of Jan's parts, indicating that these items has not been shipped yet.


was a Friday which in business is "mad-day" so with the weekend in the mix I can understand the importance of the email being missed. 

We should not take any side as that would be unfair on either party but it is unfortunate that it has come to this folks.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

skyline69_uk said:


> To be honest I can only say good things about Gareth as he has always answered my queries and got stuff sorted when it was obvious he was under pressure with other things.
> 
> I think in this world there are two types of customers...
> 
> ...


Sorry but I think you just did. Read your post

And there are lots more than 2 different types of customers


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Irrespective of the minutae of the right and wrongs in this particular case, I think you'll find that few companies are subjected to or could withstand the intense scrutiny that NewEra appears to attract when a thread like this is posted on the forum. In my opinion many importers would walk away long before Miguel when dealing with difficult issues that have no clear path to resolution.

As far as the UK side of things goes, it should be borne in mind that Gareth has an extremely hard job as cars coming over from Japan may require more attention than was first envisaged. Far from 'being over his head', he should be commended for ensuring the customer gets a car that is 'right', even if that requires patience on the part of the customer at times.

It's just a shame that this couldn't have been resolved privately.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

I'd like to thank the many of you who have taken time to support us here, although frankly I find it really poor taste when my business is discussed like this on www.gtr.co.uk

A lot of assumption and inaccuracy is posted, and I really don't have hours of time to put into responding wherever there's a need here. We work at least 12 hours a day. Last night I was here till 3.30 am. Amongst other things, to catch up on lost time spent thinking about this thread and replying. I can't realistically keep this up. 

Sorry if I say, it sometimes it feels like I'm facing an inquisition with this kind of dialogue in a place I shouldn't have to, even legally - I daresay.

Those of you who run a business may be able to more easily see than others why a thread like this can be unjustifiably damaging. How would you like your business discussed in public like this?

For your info, Jan's last e-mail I relied to, was on Friday 3rd Aug. He sent an e-mail requesting a quick response on 8th August, asking about the charge of £187.39 and didn't give a reasonable time to respond. Within HOURS he posted on here, not days people!!! - I might add, I refunded him the cost right away, as soon as I read his message and posted on here to say so. 

His primary aim was to come on here and cause damage. Don't be fooled. 
I daresay he'll continue wherever he has the opportunity. He is not a nice, reasonable or even honest person in my experience. 

As for Gareth, he is Newera Developments, and his own business. He doesn't work for me. It's not fair to drag him into this. He's also one of the most decent people I know in the business. By slating him it means he too has to take time out and leave his work of dealing with the completion of work on customer's cars, time he can't afford right now, with a lot on his plate. 
Those customers who have used his services often have excellent comments to make about him, those who haven't shouldn't comment. 

I'm now going to ask the moderators to lock this thread or delete it and ask them to consider better ways to deal with this sort of thing in future. 

Miguel.


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

Miguel 
dont worry mate, these things cant be avoided people are different and think in different ways- consider this you are shipping parts and cars from around the other side of the world, so hickups do occur.. some people understand and some people don't (the guy that started this thread sorry didnt look at the user name, this is not a dig at you)


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

I told myself today i would not reply to anymore of your post on this thread, but you leave me no choise.
Last mail i got from you was, it will be send out no matter the cost to us as you will pay for it. But reply to me ASAP if we should not send the goods out. a few hours after you send the mail, i reply to you, saying it depends what the price i have to pay as you clearly didn't inform me about that, very hard to say yes to somthing you have no idea about. This monday i log into to my bank account and see NEWERA have charged my creditcard for 187£ behind my back, the same day he said to me he wanted a reply. I monday i think mailed him again to give me an invoice on the 187£ or i would be forced to file a complain to my bank about it to get the money back by law. I never got a reply and still havent.

Its fair you try and keep your reputation, but im not after your money or your reputation to be ruined, i just wanted to get hold of you and what i see now is that you have put more fuel on the fire. 
Funny thing is this could have been resolved so easy, had you made the replys and admitted you did something wrong. It only hurts your self in person to admit that and not the company name.
Communication is a vital thing, if there are holes, it brakes easly. And this is the case here, and you still stand your ground "i did nothing wrong" so you cut the line, resulting in this thread.

People that have put Gareth into this should not have done that, he has nothing to do with this.

Regards
Jan

P.S. Miguel nothing is free in this world, im not your friend and don't know you in person, but saying on here you did not charge me for shipment from Japan to UK but yet i have payed you 450£ in shipment cost.

Edit:Lets stop now when both of us are still alive, it is killing me to have this unfriendly thing going between us, i hardly sleep in the day ( working nights ) and are constantly thinking about this, making my job hard to perform as Safty comes first when repairing airplanes. Admins can do what ever they want. i had my say in this and i got in contact with you.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

I've defended myself honourably and appropriately with a lot of time spent replying - In public, even.

Get the remaining parts collected as you have said you will. That's all I'm going to add. 
Mods please close this thread or delete it. 

I'm sick to death of this.

Miguel


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

iceager said:


> I told myself today i would not reply to anymore of your post on this thread, but you leave me no choise.
> Last mail i got from you was, it will be send out no matter the cost to us as you will pay for it. But reply to me ASAP if we should not send the goods out. a few hours after you send the mail, i reply to you, saying it depends what the price i have to pay as you clearly didn't inform me about that, very hard to say yes to somthing you have no idea about. This monday i log into to my bank account and see NEWERA have charged my creditcard for 187£ behind my back, the same day he said to me he wanted a reply. I monday i think mailed him again to give me an invoice on the 187£ or i would be forced to file a complain to my bank about it to get the money back by law. I never got a reply and still havent.
> 
> Its fair you try and keep your reputation, but im not after your money or your reputation to be ruined, i just wanted to get hold of you and what i see now is that you have put more fuel on the fire.
> ...




Got to say it, I'm with him. Sounds dodgy money being taken without permission


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Treg, bit off topic but i had money taken on my credit card by another car parts specialist when i bought some honda stuff. |We had a bit of a bust up and he just took it! Got it back through the credit card compnay though but it does happen.

Do think this thread should be locked now


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

TREG said:


> Got to say it, I'm with him. Sounds dodgy money being taken without permission


Miguel has stated that he paid it back! [Which Incidentally - don't think he should have] So what's the problem?? 

All this because the parts were received 10 days late - Jesus!

Believe me there is nothing dodgy about New Era Imports or New Era developments mate.. Trust me on this one.


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

this thread should be locked or deleted as this isnt the place to solve this issue,and dont people use the telephone anymore???

international call charges arent bad these days and with the money involved here im sure a phonecall would be worth it rather than countless emails.


----------



## Racer GT-R (Nov 15, 2006)

Luckham, I was going to say the same thing, you beat me to it.

Newera's also got a UK number that diverts to Japan. 

0207-871-4991


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

But I think the point is that without going public the guy will never get an answer back. I fully understand when you have just spend £000s and they dont reply to your emails it can get frustrated. AS soon as he goes public about this then he get a reply straight away, magic!!

Then again a busy trader like Miguel will probably not have time and not want to answer rude emails like that...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

locked until further notice


----------

